# Flat Pedale und entsprechende Schuhe



## bluesnake (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mein MTB auf Flat Pedale umrüsten.
Dabei habe ich die folgenden ins Auge gefasst:
- Vault DMR
- Spank Spike flat pedale
Kann mir da jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen
oder auch eine andere Empfehlung geben?

Ausserdem suche ich noch die passenden Schuhe für Flat Pedale.
Dabei möchte (will) ich keine Trekkingschuhe, da mir die viel zu klobig sind.
Habe die folgenden gefunden:
- Lake MX85
- Mavic Alpine XL
- Shimano SH M077
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die oben genannten für Flat Pedale ge-
eignet sind.

Danke für eure Tipps und Informationen.


----------



## Tob1as (4. Juni 2012)

Nein, die sind nicht geeignet.

Schuhe für die Flats müssen für optimalen Halt eine weiche, flache Sohle haben.

Zb von 
5.10
TEVA

von VANS und Shimano gibts auch noch welche.

Also viel Auswahl

Pedale sind Geschmackssache,
genauso wie die Wahl zwischen Flats und Klicks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juni 2012)

Ich bin vor einigen Wochen probehalber auf flats umgestiegen - und bleibe dabei. 

Habe mir die Nukeproof Proton flats und 5.10 Maltese Falcon ausgesucht und das passt. Den Falcon deshalb, weil man den notfalls auch mit cleats ausstatten kann. Dazu wird es aber nun nicht kommen. 

Der Schuh gefällt mir sehr, da unter der super griffigen Aussensohle noch eine steife Innensohle ist, die aber nicht so bretthart wie normale clickie-Schuhe ist und deshalb besserer Laufkomfort. Kommt halt ein bissel klobig daher, aber auch da gibts schlimmeres. Ist auch gar nicht so arg warm wie ich das vorab gehört habe - und dabei wars die letzten Wochen ja zuweilen richtig heiss.


----------



## DaBiew (4. Juni 2012)

na toll, da schreibt der was über schuhe ich guck mal so rum un was kommt raus, wiedermal massig kohle bei rose gelassen...^^


----------



## Mich0r (4. Juni 2012)

Das kennt man doch. Dank Internet gibt's sofortige Bedürfnisbefriedigung und man gibt ständig zu viel Geld aus 
Frage mich aber seit längerer Zeit, ob nicht auch günstige Skateschuhe meistens eine ausreichend weiche Sohle haben. Die Steifigkeit, die einem jetzt zB ein Five Ten bietet, ist mir persönlich nicht so wahnsinnig wichtig, da ich damit bisher keinerlei Probleme hatte. Ich fahre momentan mit mittlerweile sehr ausgelatschten und kaputten Vans, deren Sohlen schon ordentlich mitgenommen sind.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit günstigeren Schuhen, die eine griffige Sohle bieten?


----------



## Tob1as (6. Juni 2012)

Mich0r schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit günstigeren Schuhen, die eine griffige Sohle bieten?



Klar, Skateschuhe, Vans ...
Die grippen gut - auch wenn's leicht die Sohle zerreißt.
Aber grad im DH-Bereich fehlt mir die Dämpfung und der Halt.
Ich bin immer hin und her gerutscht - wobei die Sohle fest auf dem Pedal lag. Der Stoff ist einfach zu weich.

Außerdem ist die Sohle meist noch sehr weich (eben fürs abrollen beim gehen - für Touren oder abitionierte Downhiller nicht optimal.


----------



## Zer0 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre seit etwas über einem Jahr die Acros A-Flat Pedale und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Monche (6. Juni 2012)

ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Monaten die DMR Vault und will nie mehr andere Pedale ;-)
dazu seit kurzem die fiveten Freerider in der Danny McAshkill version... ich bin echt begeistert von der performence beider komponenten ;-)


----------



## Cyclingtobi (8. Juni 2012)

SIXPACK ICON PEDALE
und schuhe 5.10 was besseres geht fast nicht!


----------



## altamann (8. Juni 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Monaten die DMR Vault und will nie mehr andere Pedale ;-)
> dazu seit kurzem die fiveten Freerider in der Danny McAshkill version... ich bin echt begeistert von der performence beider komponenten ;-)


 Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## neurofibrill (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach ordentlichen AM-/FR-Schuhen für meine Freundin. Problem: Grösse 36. Bei 5.10 bin ich nicht fündig geworden.
Habt Ihr nen Tip für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Juni 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen.



Kann ich auch nur bestätigen.


----------



## dukestah (11. Juni 2012)

der Mavic Alpine XL sitzt nicht so gut auf flats, der ist wirklich eher als spd zu verwenden, auf den shimano A530 liegt er auch auf der nicht klick seite recht gut auf aber bei zb nukeproof kunststoff flatpedals war er etwas rutschig


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Juni 2012)

NC-17 Sudpin & FiveTen Impact Low

Aber aufpassen die Pins von den NC-17 sind rattig scharf...


----------



## KaiservonChina (16. Juni 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> NC-17 Sudpin *III* & FiveTen Impact Low
> 
> Aber aufpassen die Pins von den NC-17 sind rattig scharf...




Die Kombination fahre ich auch (bislang auch aufm Rennrad ... dafür hab ich jetzt spasseshalber aber mal Klickies geordert).
Den Vorteil von Flatschuhen ist zudem die Rückmeldung der Strecke, weil Stöße etc. nicht vom Schuh geschluckt werden, sondern weitergegeben werden. Das vermittelt mir - zumindest subjektiv - mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## cytrax (16. Juni 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> NC-17 Sudpin & FiveTen Impact Low
> 
> Aber aufpassen die Pins von den NC-17 sind rattig scharf...



Fahr ich auch  willst mal mein schienbein sehn?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (16. Juni 2012)

Habe auch ne Frage zu diesem Thema:

habe gerade die Danny Macaskill dastehen.....

mir sind alle 5.10 Schuhe zu "globig" gibt es auch "normale"

MTB-Schuhe, die sich gut mit Flat-Pedals verstehen?

Muss leider wegen Knieproblemen von Klick auf Flat umstellen.....

Danke& Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flockwhite (16. Juni 2012)

Da ich eh neue Schuhe benötige und ich mir Flats kaufen möchte habe ich mich für diese beiden entschieden:

Pedale: Sixpack Menace
Schuhe: Five Ten White Tiger oder die Spitfire. Benötige eben auch Schuhe für den Alltag


----------



## hnx (16. Juni 2012)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Habe auch ne Frage zu diesem Thema:
> 
> habe gerade die Danny Macaskill dastehen.....
> 
> ...



Guck dir mal die Spitfire an, gibts in low und mid. Kommen den Skateboardsneakern am Nächsten und halten bei mir schon 1 Jahr (Winter inklusive; fast täglich wird damit gefahren), Sohle sieht noch aus wie am ersten Tag, der Oberschuh schaut bis auf den Dreck und Kurbelabrieb auch noch gut aus. Den Spitfire fehlt halt im Vergleich zu z.B. den Macaskill die verstärkte Zehenkappe.
Ansonsten halt bei Deichmann (oder jedem anderen Schuhladen) irgendwelche günstigen Sneaker kaufen, die dir gefallen und diese runterrocken. Dauert ja nicht lange bei Flatpedals.


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Juni 2012)

@cytrax:

Äh nein Danke . Meine sind selber gut punktiert ^^


----------



## Honigblume (16. Juni 2012)

Bin eine ganze Zeit lang mit Skateschuhen auf Flats gefahren und dachte ich hatte einen super Halt auf den Pedalen... tjaha, wurde eines besseren belehrt als ich mir endlich 5.10 zugelegt habe.

Klasse Halt auf den Pedalen, ab jetzt nur noch 5.10
Pedale sind Wellgos MG1 (habe auch NC 17 Pedale, aber da fand ich den Halt jetzt nicht so überragend wie bei den Wellgos).


----------



## cytrax (16. Juni 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @cytrax:
> 
> Äh nein Danke . Meine sind selber gut punktiert ^^



Hehe die Sudpin Fahrer erkennt man gleich an den Schienbeinen 

aber der Grip is bombe


----------



## bergzwerk (18. Juni 2012)

Jaja die Sudpin, die hab ich auch. Und dazu noch die 5.10 Red Baron. Dat passt supi


----------



## Radlschlumpf (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
gibt es eigentlich auch Wasserdichte (GoreTex)Flad PedalSchuhe?
Habe für meine Klickis die Northwave Grand Canyon ,da ist der Fuß auch nach einer Regenfahrt bzw. sehr nassen/schlammigen Trails noch trocken.
Bin nämlich auch am überlegen ob ich mal Flats ausprobiere.


----------



## kittyhawk (20. Juni 2012)

Wellego MG-1 mit Titanachse. Leicht und für das Gewicht von unter 300g recht günstig (im Ausland) zu bekommen. Dazu Five Tens. Je nach Einsatzgebiet Impact, Freeride Pro oder Chase.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (25. November 2012)

Fahre auch wegen Knie und Fußproblemen momentan testweise Flats. Atomlab Pedale und so n abgranzten Adidas-Schuh von Deichmann.

http://s3.amazonaws.com/blingapp/bling/18977/adidas_vibetouch.jpg-medium.jpg?1332710314

Ging bis jetzt ganz gut. Wenn es mir gefällt werde ich mir wohl Atomlab Pimp Pedale und 5ten oder Shimano AM 41 holen im Frühjahr


----------



## Zara Bernard (27. November 2012)

Nc-17 Sudpin.
Schön leicht, super Grip, ständig blutende Beine.   

Die nächsten werden aber die neuen Shimano Saint.

Für die Ewigkeit gebaut.
Mit denen kann man sich wahrscheinlich  beerdigen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235133 (27. November 2012)

Auch schon gesehen. Machen aber n recht klobigen Eindruck....


----------

